# looking for a recipe for pecan pie using honey



## beestooth

... i saw a recipe for a pecan pie that had a lot of honey as an ingredient but now i cannot find it ....... can someone help me with this ?


----------



## Michael Bush

I just substitute honey for molasses...


----------



## Michael Palmer

From the Vermont Beekeeper's Cookbook...available online at Vermontbeekeepers.com

_1 cup honey_
_1/4 cup butter_
_3 eggs beaten_
_1 cup pecans_

Blend honey and butter in a saucepan over low heat until butter is just melted. 
Add beaten eggs and broken pecan meats.
Pour into 9 inch unbaked pie crust.
Bake at 400 degrees for 10 minutes.
Reduce temperature to 350 degrees and bake for 30 minutes
or until mixture is set.


----------



## julysun

That has to be the thinnest PC pie ever!


----------

